# Pink foam sheet question



## KayR (Feb 19, 2010)

The pink foam insulation sheets... can that be painted with Kilz & then basic interior semi-gloss paint??

If it can't do you have any suggestions for a material that would be comparable in weight, size, cost?

Thanks!!
~K


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You mean the latex primer version, yes? And the answer is yes - once primed, you can put either interior or exterior paint over it. Stick with latex paints for ease of cleanup.


----------



## KayR (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks!! I'm remodeling my kitchen and am building gravity fed first in/first out can storage between the studs in one of the walls and there are a few nails/screws poking through what will be the back of those walls. I was thinking if I put the foam sheets up on the back side of that drywall that the nails are poking through that will cover the nails without bothering them and then they won't have a chance to puncture the cans. So I'm either going to paint the pink foam (doesn't match the color scheme- LOL) or I will cover it with dry erase boards. I got 4ft x 8 ft sheets of dry erase film- it's the thickness of a plastic milk jug and I'm thinking Liquid Nails would hold it up. 

So, thanks for your help! And now that I know I can paint it I can start planning some yard haunt projects to make with it.  I'm sure I'll have some left over from the remodel project. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolon't you just love it when ordinary life creates perfect excuses to provide extra materials for haunting? Good luck on your remodel...and please post pictures of what you make with the leftovers.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

One way we found to get cheaper paint is to get the color blending 'mistakes' from the local paint store....we get gallons of latex for 4 or 5 bucks, and then tint it to whatever we need (which is usually some shade of gray, and gray is easy to make!)....we never use a primer on the foam, just straight latex and it works just fine!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I concur with bloody chef on not needing a primer to start painting the foam...so long as you don't use spray paint!

Unfortunately for me, Home Depot has raised prices on the oops paint. What used to be $5 a gallon, is often now more like $10 or $15. Someone told me they were trying to eliminate those who would purposely order paint then not pick it up so they could go back a few days later to get it at a discount. Whether or not that's true, or if it's because last year the cost of titanium dioxide (TiO2) -- the stuff that makes paint white, thus forming the base of all paints -- went through the roof, I don't know. 

Paint makers like Sherwin-Williams and Benjamin Moore all had to hike prices last year to account for the higher costs, so I'm thinking it has more to do with that. But prices started falling last year again, and I wonder whether they'll reduce their per-gallon prices for consumers. Somehow I think not, at least not anytime soon.

Here's a fun fact: TiO2 is used not only in paint, but it's the stuff that makes the creme in Oreo cookies white too! Yum!

Rich


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Home Depoo is the same here! Their mistakes cost way more! Try the local paint store or the small indy hardware store if you have them...and look for cans with dust on them and ask for a price break on rhe already discounted price!


----------



## KayR (Feb 19, 2010)

@Pumpkin5- I really do love when that happens! We'll only need about a 2x8 section of the board, so we'll have about that much left over. It will be interesting to see what we can do with the left overs. 

@The Bloody Chef- do you think it will still be all flat, smooth and pretty if I don't prime it? I could handle a rough finish on haunt props but in the kitchen, of my real house, that I plan on selling some day, I want a professional, smooth, finished surface, even if it will be covered (for the most part) with canned goods.

FWIW, I refuse to shop at the orange box. Every single one of them that I have ever been in have treated me like crap, and all my female friends have the same problem. My husbandish has no clue how to repair and build things unless it's plumbing or electrical yet when we walk in together I might as well not be there. One particular instance I stood at the help desk for 15 minutes while they completely ignored me and talked over my head to the next customer. When he came in and stood beside they spoke to him- asking him what he needed. He said "we need some wood cut". So they sent someone over there. The guy that showed up spoke to him, not me, asked what he needed, he replied "I have no idea, you need to talk to her." at which point the guy sighed, rolled his eyes, said "so, what do you need?" I told him what cuts I needed on the board as I showed him the paper with the measurements on it, and then he looked at my husbandish and asked "are these right? did you measure this or did she because once it's cut you can't bring it back if it's wrong" at which point he told the store guy "I have no idea how to do any of that stuff, it's all her plan, she knows what she is doing probably better than you do. If I measure it I know it will be wrong. You need to treat your female customers better than this." and we walked out. We then went to Lowe's, did all the shopping all over again, got the wood cut with no problems -that guy actually spoke to me first, not him, asking if I needed any help with anything, and we proceeded to hand them our $1,500 instead of giving it to the other guys. ONE time I was ignored in Lowes, we spoke to the manager about it because it was way over the top disrespect, the manager proceeded to chew the guy a new one- explaining that if it wasn't for women they wouldn't have most of the business they do because it's the women of the house that decide when projects get done around the house and how much the budget will be.  Yep- we rule.  Sorry for the rant....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kay, you don't need to prime it first to get a good finish. I mentioned it earlier because once it's primed, you can use other types of paints over it, including spray paints (as noted by Ghoulish Cop - direct use of spray paints on foam can result in an eaten-away surface, which is okay if that's the effect you're going after)


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

KayR said " Yep- we rule.  Sorry for the rant...."

....sounds just like our Depoo- except here they don't discriminate! They treat evrybody like $&)#!!! I used to laugh when I was salesman for Sysco (the evil food empire) and I would go in there wearing a tie and people would ask _me_ for help instead of the a$$e$ wearing the orange vest!!!

...as for your cupboards- if you want a really smooth look I would think using a semi-gloss or gloss paint would do it better than flat, but I've only used foam for tombstones and such, so I can't say for sure....and be sure to use the side that doesn't have the printing and imprints...unless you really like The Pink Panther!

...and , yes, you do rule! I bow.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

You can also put lacquer thinner in a spritzer bottle and shoot it at the foam for a different texture, but I'd make sure you did that outside on a breezy day with the wind blowing the fumes away from you. Nasty stuff that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bascombe said:


> You can also put lacquer thinner in a spritzer bottle and shoot it at the foam for a different texture, but I'd make sure you did that outside on a breezy day with the wind blowing the fumes away from you. Nasty stuff that.


:jol:I got some great results from doing this very thing last year. It changes the texture and makes it feel almost like plastic. I kind of loved it...(I work at a body shop, so I love the smell of paint, lacquer thinner, Tek-Sol, etc. I know, I know, I'm weird.) 
Sorry about your experience at "the Orange Box" Kay. We don't have one here, so I have to drive 40 minutes to the closest one, but they were super nice and so very helpful. (I was buying the Dow 2 inch insulation foam which is not available at my Lowes, and they cut it up neatly for me as well.) I guess it is up to the store how their employees treat people....I have had bad experiences at Lowes and good experiences too...I guess it just depends on who is helping you.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Bascombe said:


> You can also put lacquer thinner in a spritzer bottle and shoot it at the foam for a different texture, but I'd make sure you did that outside on a breezy day with the wind blowing the fumes away from you. Nasty stuff that.


Never tried that method, have to give it a shot. I usually spray it with water and hit it with the heat gun.



Pumpkin5 said:


> I love the smell of paint, lacquer thinner, Tek-Sol, etc.


Well, that explains a lot! (hehe, couldn't resist XP)



KayR said:


> if it wasn't for women they wouldn't have most of the business they do because it's the women of the house that decide when projects get done around the house and how much the budget will be...


That sure is the truth! at least in my house. Wife wants a greenhouse, or a sunroom, or the kitchen remodeled, or something....lol

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Makes you wonder is there is like some chauvinist hotline they call up to hire those guys.


----------

